# Looking for a serious strongly story based rp that involves dragons and transformation. (sfw or nsfw



## killjoyrule (Dec 20, 2017)

I want to find an rp partner who wants to create a story with me involveing alot of the issues a transformation into a seperate species would realistically cause. Stuff like instincts going awry and old beliefs that make being said creature an moral issue. In this rp my character would get transformed into a dragon how this happens and such will be discussed before we start.

  Your character would end up being a mentor to mine helping me grow use to my new reality. Story stuff will happen and conflicts both antagonistic and internal down the road. I feel like this would be an very interesting story with interesting interactions between the two main characters and the outside world. Maybe theirs a reason your characters helping mine? We will see how it works out.

Send me a pm so we can discuss how to do this rp.


And to clarify not a group rp its one on one.


----------



## Taurokhub (Dec 21, 2017)

Hello!! This sounds like a very interesting RP which isn't defiantly want to take part in. I'm new to the whole furry RP but have a good amount of RPing done in other forums.


----------



## killjoyrule (Dec 21, 2017)

Still looking for more .


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 21, 2017)

Well, I find myself with an Absurd amount of Free Time, and not enough random shit to Fill it. Plus, I've been dying for an opportunity to try and fully roleplay as a Dragon for awhile. So, Fuck it, Mind if I join up?


----------



## killjoyrule (Dec 21, 2017)

Maxxumus said:


> Well, I find myself with an Absurd amount of Free Time, and not enough random shit to Fill it. Plus, I've been dying for an opportunity to try and fully roleplay as a Dragon for awhile. So, Fuck it, Mind if I join up?


Sure you can. we can discuss how this is best done in pms between us


----------



## Maxxumus (Dec 21, 2017)

Rad! Do you wanna start that whole Conversation thing, or should I?


----------



## killjoyrule (Dec 21, 2017)

can you?


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Dec 21, 2017)

For as far as stories about transformations goes, this is probably the only one that doesn't creep me out but rather intrigues me

Give me more details if you wish to do so


----------



## DMW45 (Dec 22, 2017)

This still going?


----------



## killjoyrule (Dec 22, 2017)

DMW45 said:


> This still going?


Yes it it want to join in?


----------



## DMW45 (Dec 22, 2017)

I'm interested, I'd like to get more details, though, what is this on?

My discord is DMW45#8565 if it's on there


----------



## killjoyrule (Dec 22, 2017)

DMW45 said:


> I'm interested, I'd like to get more details, though, what is this on?
> 
> My discord is DMW45#8565 if it's on there


It will be on discord. Ill add you there and we can discuss easier on that.


----------



## killjoyrule (Dec 27, 2017)

bump.


----------



## killjoyrule (Jan 5, 2018)

All of the people who did this rp had real life matters happen that forced thme away or just incompatable with me. looking for more i honestly just want one person to stick with me itll be a fun one.


----------



## Little_Luna (Jan 20, 2018)

I am Interested, Little_Luna#3033 We can discuss things on discord


----------



## killjoyrule (Jan 21, 2018)

Little_Luna said:


> I am Interested, Little_Luna#3033 We can discuss things on discord


Ok sending a friend request.


----------

